# TTF Newsletter?



## Firawyn (Dec 21, 2004)

I just had this brainstorm that TTF should have a monthly or biweekly newsletter. 

In this newsletter, there would be latest news in the world of Tolkien and major TTF anouncments. By creating this we could narrow down what news and announcments posted on the boards, thus saving space on the boards.

This newsletter could be sent to the members of the forum, making it an optional thing on your personal profile and options, etc. 

Another benifit to this program would be that however often the newsletter was sent, it would remind people who signed up as TTF members that they signed up. I noticed that there are alot of people who have signed up and never posted.

What do the members of TTF think about this??


----------



## David Pence (Dec 21, 2004)

Good *cough* idea!


----------

